# Mother and Daughter



## Ricardodaforce (Nov 30, 2010)

Not your typical family going to the beach.....




Mother and Daughter by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Agnessa (Nov 30, 2010)

I do like it, it is always interesting to capture people/items from the back as it is a different story to what we can see on a daily basis


----------

